# Your Top 5 Waxes



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok, you see a lot of 'recommend me a wax' threads and it got me questioning myself which really are my favourites. It's took me a long while to decide on these as there's so many great waxes I've used but here goes. 

No particular order;

Zymol Glasur
Bouncers Satsuma Rock
ODK Glamour
Swissvax Onyx
Auto Finesse Illusion

So come on, what's yours?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Zymol Atlantique

Zymol Vintage

ODK Venture

Obsession Evolution

Last will be my custom wax which is still being refined.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pinnacle sov
Obsession wax phaenna
Blackfire midnight sun
Illusion 
Vics concours


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Only wax i liked was Dodo SNH.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol Glasur:argie:.
Zymol Carbon 
Obssesion Phantom.
Swissvax shield.
Bouncers 22.
. SJ.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Ammo paste is top of my list,

Spirit

476s for protection 

Illusion for looks but not application 

Soon to add odk to the list too I suspect.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Limited experience but here goes

FK1000 (wheels love it)
Autosmart (easy application and great smell)
Auto finesse Passion (Hate it)
Obsession Teal (liked it)
Obsession Phantom (Love it, expensive to me but love it)


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

This is really difficult but gonna go for these:

Waxaddict Graphite
Waxaddict Quartz
D3finitive Wax Pro
BMD Sirius Dark
M&K Custom


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Swissvax BOS
Auto finesse desire.
BMD Origins
BMD Genesis
CG 50/50


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

vics collectors
auto finesse illusion
obsession phaenna
s/v bos
zymol atlantique


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bouncers capture the rapture 
Bouncers sherbert fizz
Dodo Juice blue velvet
Dodo Juice purple haze
ODK sterling


----------



## Klasu81 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bouncers Vanilla Ice
Angelwax Drift
Bilt Hamber Finnish-Wax
AutoFinesse Temptation
Collinite 476s


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Off the top of my head so far of what I have used (Currently have quite a few in my arsenal to use)

Waxaddict Quartz
Fk#2685
Obsession Phaenna
Several Waxaddict development blends
Auto Finesse Temptation

Actually all the waxes I have used so far.

Have further Waxaddict blends to try along with Obsession Wax Phantom.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'll give it a go but not as easy as I thought to pin it down 

Obsession Inferno, Custom so very biased as it was made to do exactly what I look for 
Obsession Evolution
Obsession Phantom
D£finitive Show Edition 
BMD Nemesis

Yes a top 5 that aren't all Obsession


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

My top 5:

D3finitive wax - number one 
Chemical guys - Pete's53
SV- Onyx & Best of Show
Wolfgang - Fuzion


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym-High Def

R222-Smartparts

Victoria Wax- Red

Ioncoat- Naviwax

Natty's Blue- Poorboys


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

ODK Concourse

FinishKare FK1000P

Bouncers Satsuma Rock

Swissvax Shield

Angelwax Fifth Element


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Pinnacle Souveran/Midnight Sun

AF Spirit

ADS Kotsos Obsidian wax

Obsession Wax Aura

CG Petes 53


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Klasu81 said:


> Bilt Hamber Finnish-Wax


Finnish fan from Finland


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Bouncers Check the Fleck

Bouncers Fortify (my winter wax)

Bouncers Sherbet Fizz

Dodo juice Blue Velvet

Autofinnese Mint Rims (for my wheels)

Read about all these waxes here at DW and ended up buying them.

would love to try a really expensive wax just to see if it's worth it


----------



## Klasu81 (Dec 2, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Finnish fan from Finland


:lol: :wave:
yes you are right!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

It is Finis-wax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours
Victoria Hybrid
P21s Concours
Zymol Glasur
DJ Rainforesrt Rub


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
Dodo Juice, Juiced Edition
Soft99 King of Gloss
Britemax Vintage
Dodo Juice Blue Lagoon

Got loads more I could mention


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Creature of habit with limited cash so don't tend to experiment for various reasons but currently without question the best I've tried so far..
Race Glaze Black Label - per ml works out just as cheap as my previous waxes ( started with AG HD, then Moved to AF Desire) not disappointed in any way with BL...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

pinnacle sov
vics concours
vics collectors 
rubbishboys
p21


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Bounsers Satsuma Rock
Angelwax desirable
BMD Morpheus
Britemax Vantage
Anglewax Dark Angel


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Interesting so far

Nice to see satsuma rock and zymol Glasur appearing a lot, fantastic waxes


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Satsuma Rock 
Vanilla Ice
Vics Red
AF Spirit 
BH Finis


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Odk glamour

Salute the fruit Waxstock Ed

Odk venture 

Dodo juice carnauba crème egg

Waxybox edition 18


----------



## Knighty1884 (Aug 25, 2010)

zymol glasur 1st place. It's the only one I've bought numerous times 

then in no particular order 

AF Illusion 
RG Black Label 
SV Best of Show
Collinite 915


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

In alphabetical order

Artdekotsos wax
Blackfire midnight sun
Def wax number 1
Zymol glasur
Zymol Vintage

I think, for now


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Seems I need to get hold of some Glasur...


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok top 5 so far, still got some in fridge to try but

Zymol destiny, smells awesome
DJ purple haze pro, best shine ever
Black fire black ice
DJ supernatural 
Fkp1000, just cos it is the easiest wax in the world to use, esp after a day detailing and your arms are so sore you couldn't buff anything else


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

artdewax
fusso
mine
bh finis
bh double speed
nowt exspenive as done it for me


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

My top 5 are 

Swissvax onyx, shield, bos
Polish Angel jubilee and 2013 

I use zymol vintage at work but due to its gassing out it doesn't make the cut. Looks great and lasts well. 
I am great lover of swissvax range. Still not used my raceglaze black label though.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

Alphabetical order:

Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition
Mothers Pure Brazilian Carnauba Paste Wax
Naviwax Ultimate
Swissvax Concorso

I think the whole price spectre is represented...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The worrying thing reading through this is how little some people know about products they use. Fk1000p and fusso aren't waxes people, they are sealants.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> The worrying thing reading through this is how little some people know about products they use. Fk1000p and fusso aren't waxes people, they are sealants.


There's more than them 2 that are not a wax, but nowadays its not so straight farward


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Wolfs chemicals full moon
Wolfs chemicals wolf moon
Poorboys worlds nattys blue
Surf city great barrier reef paste wax
Liquid elements carnauba creme


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Seems I need to get hold of some Glasur...


Clean your car will start selling Zymöl soon and announced introduction offers so keep your eyes open :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

SV Best of show
AF illusion
Pinnacle sov
Vics concours
Bouncers capture the rapture


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> The worrying thing reading through this is how little some people know about products they use. Fk1000p and fusso aren't waxes people, they are sealants.


FK1000p is a synthetic wax. That is still a wax isn't it. Everything probably has polymers added to it.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

There are so many I am still itching to try. Each product has its relative pro's and con's, but the my top 5 waxes used to date are:

Soft99 Authentic Premium (the purest wax I have used, low fuss, warm sexy glow, but doesn't last)
Collinite 845 (once applied properly, it just seems to protect and maintain a 'clean' shine longer than anything I have used, superb value for money)
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid (easy to use, mental hydrophobicity, lasts well)
AF Illusion (so easy to use, smells lovely, looks the duck's nuts, but doesn't last)
Scholl Concepts Vintage (looks amazing, surprising longevity, but very expensive)


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Can't believe Britemax Vantage hasn't featured more!!

1: Britemax Vantage. (Punches way above its price point).
2: Swissvax Shield. 
3: Zymbol Glasur.
4: BMD Taurus.
5: Zymbol Concours. (The smell of nostalgia).


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> I use zymol vintage at work but due to its gassing out it doesn't make the cut. Looks great and lasts well.
> .


Same for me with Z Atlantique, hence it rarely gets used.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Forgot about Liquid Elements Carnauba Creme, it's one wax that adds a tremendous amount of gloss it's unreal only problem I found is its very water like consistency 

I do have a one off D£finitive 0102 due that's supposed to be a gem


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

DJBAILEY said:


> FK1000p is a synthetic wax. That is still a wax isn't it. Everything probably has polymers added to it.


Well no it's not, not by my books... Any product that doesn't have natural wax ingredients is not a wax in my opinion, if it is synthetic then it is a sealant. The fact that these products should be applied to bare paint backs my point up. They do not bond well to any glaze/oils left behind on the paintwork.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1-M&K Rory {old version}.
2-Zymol ital
3-M&K Octane
4-SV mirage
5-Polishangel esoteric Signature Series Wax v2


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

No particular order:

M&K Philip
M&K Elegance V3
Swissvax Concorso
Kamikaze Infinity Wax (if counting)
Swissvax Shield


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> The worrying thing reading through this is how little some people know about products they use. Fk1000p and fusso aren't waxes people, they are sealants.


Ironic that, especially when your first wax suggestion is waxaddict quartz a wax based on Si02 sealant technology.

While fk100p is a clear sealant it's still classed a 'paste wax' imo, as per its logo. Much like dodo j supernatural hybrid paste and bilt hamber autobalm.

Op didn't state sealants could not be suggested especially when they a lot are branded as 'paste or sealant waxes'

But hey ho, I know little about the products/wax I use because I suggest fk1000p as a wax, clearly.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

1. Zymol glasur
2. Swissvax shield
3. Valentines concours
4. Bilt hamber double speed
5. Victoria wax concours


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

hobbs182 said:


> Ironic that, especially when your first wax suggestion is waxaddict quartz a wax based on Si02 sealant technology.
> 
> While fk100p is a clear sealant it's still classed a 'paste wax' imo, as per its logo. Much like dodo j supernatural hybrid paste and bilt hamber autobalm.
> 
> ...


Nothing ironic about it actually, it has natural wax content within it 'infused' with SI02 technology so by my logic it is indeed a wax as I said. It may be improved by synthetic products but it still has natural wax within it which FK1000p does not, hence it is a sealant and Quartz a wax.

It is classed as a 'paste wax' to help sell it better, nothing more and that goes for Fusso also as the average Joe has no clue what a sealant is. Everyone is aware it's not a wax, even you yet your arguing with me about it for some reason.

The OP did actually, he asked specifically for our top 5 waxes. If he wanted to include sealants he would have asked for our "Top 5 wax or sealant products" :speechles

And finally, you are correct on your last statement, well done :thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

MitCHel and King Armour wax V2
Migliore Prezidenziale
Race Glaze 42
Chemical GUys Celeste DetaglioV2
BritemAx Vantage

Stam


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Nothing ironic about it actually, it has natural wax content within it 'infused' with SI02 technology so by my logic it is indeed a wax as I said. It may be improved by synthetic products but it still has natural wax within it which FK1000p does not, hence it is a sealant and Quartz a wax.
> 
> It is classed as a 'paste wax' to help sell it better, nothing more and that goes for Fusso also as the average Joe has no clue what a sealant is. Everyone is aware it's not a wax, even you yet your arguing with me about it for some reason.
> 
> ...


Rofl
Can't even be bothered discussing your cement opinion on what is and isn't classed as a wax.

How dare the manufacturers, a large number of members on DW class fk and the likes, call them waxes.

What isn't fair though is saying people clearly have little idea because it is a conflicting opinion to your own 👍


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Well it's pretty close but atm, Dws favourite wax iiiiisssss...

Zymol Glasur

Interesting as you rarely see it being mentioned, definitely one of if not the favour it was for me

Let's see where this goes then, will keep my eye on it


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

Zolasbackheel said:


> This is really difficult but gonna go for these:
> 
> Waxaddict Graphite
> Waxaddict Quartz
> ...


I'm still yet to try waxaddict Quartz what are your thoughts?


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Seems I need to get hold of some Glasur...


+1 :wave:


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

I've not used as many as 5 waxes 

I quite like infinity wax purple shimmer smells nice and easy to apply and take off again

Also have Nattys red it smells lush and is easy on and off but it don't seem to last that long compared to the infinity wax

I've used fusso dark and it was awful.. Smell and to apply and take off.. 

I have a sample pot of Autobrites autograph wax yet to try that..

Interesting read tho.. Defo need to do more experimenting


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

whiteclio59 said:


> I'm still yet to try waxaddict Quartz what are your thoughts?


I love it. Protects really well and amazing water behaviour. Easy to use and lasts really well.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

raceglaze 55
car salon lustre
mothers brazilian carn
colly 845
bmd taurus


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Glasur really is a brilliant wax. Doesn't last that well sadly. Titanium is VERY similar but supposed to last longer. Application and finish is identical in my experience.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wilco said:


> Glasur really is a brilliant wax. Doesn't last that well sadly. Titanium is VERY similar but supposed to last longer. Application and finish is identical in my experience.


Tbh I didn't expect it to last long but it's surprised me and lasted longer than ice expected a few time


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Well no it's not, not by my books... Any product that doesn't have natural wax ingredients is not a wax in my opinion, if it is synthetic then it is a sealant. The fact that these products should be applied to bare paint backs my point up. They do not bond well to any glaze/oils left behind on the paintwork.


fk contains nuba wax :thumb:.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> fk contains nuba wax :thumb:.


I was waiting for that to get posted


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

1..Celeste Dettaglio v2
2.. Kore Dark
3.. Mitchell & King Golden Gates
4.. Zymol Royale
5.. Zymol Z3


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> 1..Celeste Dettaglio v2
> 2.. Kore Dark
> 3.. Mitchell & King Golden Gates
> 4.. Zymol Royale
> 5.. Zymol Z3


I knew what'd be top of your list


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

No particular order:

SV BOS

Waxaddict Quartz

Wolfgang Fuzion 

BMD Sirius

BMD Morpheus


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

No particular order :-

Swissvax Onyx

Victoria Councours Wax

BMD Morpheus

CG Pete's 53

R222


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> fk contains nuba wax :thumb:.


If you can show me proof from the manufacturer it does then I will happily hold my hands up, accept I am wrong and apologise but I haven't seen any information stating it has natural wax in it.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

ArtDeKotsos
M&K Simone
Angelwax Fifth Element
Vics Concours
Zymol Atlantique


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Swissvax Blau Weiss
Mitchell & King Trossachs
Autofinesse Desire
Poorboys Natty's blue (for when I do relatives cars)

I am pretty brand loyal, so the only way I can list five waxes is to include:

Swissvax Autobahn (which I know is only for wheels but gives great protection)


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Right my list .....

Dodo Juice Purple Haze (My 1st proper wax and still stands up well)

ODK Glamour (excellent gloss and really easy to use)

Bouncers Sherbet Fizz ( great wax, great price point and beads like no ones business)

Obsession wax Evolution (only used it once but wow what a wax, thats going to get some use next year i can tell you)

ODK Concorse (Not sure if i can put this one in here because its not been released yet and i tried a preproduction sample but it was so easy to use and left a really rich finish)


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> If you can show me proof from the manufacturer it does then I will happily hold my hands up, accept I am wrong and apologise but I haven't seen any information stating it has natural wax in it.


do as i and Spursfan did and pm them they will tell you.It is not something they shout about for some reason:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Again, in no particular order

Obsession Wax Hybrid86
Vic's Concours Red
BMD Sirius Dark Edition
Obsession Wax Waxstock 2015 Limited Edition
Britemax Vantage


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

sorry kimo mate but i only have and use 1 wax which is autofinesse spirit 
i tried odk sterling but the only thing was it didnt have the durability i was looking for


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

To many to name but i'd like to give a shout out to the two Jay's,dan,stevie and any other independant wax manufacturer,


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

BMD Sirius dark
Wolfgang Fuzion
Lusso Oro
Obsession wax Phantom
Bouncers Satsuma Rock


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

a bit reluctant with posting my top 5 as I still need to try sv oynx. Maybe sv oynx will hit #1 at christmas:argie:

1 sv bos
2 pin soveran
3 vic collector 
4 p21s
5 cg pete 53


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

In no order
Swissvax Shield
CG Petes 53
ADS Kotsos Obsidian wax
Autoglym HD
Colly 845


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> do as i and Spursfan did and pm them they will tell you.It is not something they shout about for some reason:thumb:


As Cheeky says, it does have Carnuba in it, see reply below..

Hi Kevin, 
Yes, it does contains Carnuba in it. 
Regards,
Leda Young

From: Kevin Bartlett 
Sent: Thursday, November 28, 2013 10:26 AM
To: [email protected] 
Subject: FK1000p


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> Seems I need to get hold of some Glasur...


Worth a punt? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365657


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Just ordered some obsession phantom, due to the positives on this thread


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

have not used much, but:

1. BMD Taurus
2. P21S (R222) Concours
3. Nattys Blue paste


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

BMD Sirius 
BMD Morpheus
D£finitive pro edition
Vics concours 
BMD Helios


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Wolfgang fuzion
Pinnacle sovereign
Artdeshine kotos
Zymol concours
Def number 1
Soft authentic red


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

The label on fk says paste wax, so surely must be within the accepted definition of "wax" otherwise they would be misleading consumers, it might be all synthetic but who says a wax has to be natural.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

My 4 favourites have to be:

Zymol Vintage for the occasion, finish and durability
Zymol Destiny for the smell, finish and durability
Swissvax Crystal Rock for the ease of application, finish and durability

And last but not least:

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax for a truly superb wax that defies it's very modest price.

Happy waxing! 

Alan W


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hufty said:


> The label on fk says paste wax, so surely must be within the accepted definition of "wax" otherwise they would be misleading consumers, it might be all synthetic but who says a wax has to be natural.


Hufty, see post 81. it does have Carnuba wax in it.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Swissvax Sheild
ArtDeKotsos
Collinite 476s
Auto Finesse Illusion
Auto Finesse Desire


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

mayhem85 said:


> Just ordered some obsession phantom, due to the positives on this thread


You won't be disappointed its *"Superb"*:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Wilco said:


> *Titanium* is VERY similar but supposed to last longer. Application and finish is identical in my experience.


Today I used Titanium just 1 x coat. Soft wax with caribbean aroma similar to zymol carbon but sweeter coconut banana concoction. Easyy to spread with easy wipe off about 5 degrees outside today but Titanium spread nicely. Maybe tomorrow I'll apply a 2nd coat to maybe improve the result.... Next week will be bucket wash zymol auto wash and top up with field glaze

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg3_zpscxcncwt4.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s420.photobucket.com/user/Jauzion5000/media/image.jpg2_zpsr9uzrhtc.jpg.html]


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait until it rains on it. The beading/sheeting is outstanding.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Zymol glasur
Zymol carbon
Victoria wax collectors
". ". Concours
Dodo juce rain forrest

All for ease of use lol


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hufty said:


> The label on fk says paste wax, so surely must be within the accepted definition of "wax" otherwise they would be misleading consumers, it might be all synthetic but who says a wax has to be natural.


Lol don't go there

Its already caused an unnecessary stir for some reason


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hufty said:


> The label on fk says paste wax, so surely must be within the accepted definition of "wax" otherwise they would be misleading consumers, it might be all synthetic but who says a wax has to be natural.


Try telling Meguiars that with there 'Meguiars ultimate wax' which is 100% synthetic sealant with NO wax but yet call it a 'wax'.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Wilco said:


> Wait until it rains on it. The beading/sheeting is outstanding.


I will apply 1 x more coat before it rains. Have you tried any of the other zymol waxes? I am intrigued with Ital


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Glasur and titanium only mate sorry. They are both lovely waxes though so wouldn't be surprised if Ital is similar. Just remembered I had a sample of Vintage too and again that was a quality wax. Probably the best sheeting wax I've used.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

hobbs182 said:


> Lol don't go there
> 
> Its already caused an unnecessary stir for some reason


Stepping away from thread :doublesho all in the definition of what is a wax.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Bouncers vanilla ice
sherbrt fizz
flawless
auto finesse illusion
auto smart WAX


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Still waiting on a reply from Finishkare. Have emailed and sent them a PM on facebook but that message alone is enough for me to hold my hands up and apologize then as I always believed it was purely a sealant so sorry to anyone I may have questioned. 

I guess now it can be looked at as a Hybrid wax, much like Quartz etc.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

*My 5*

After some thought.....
In no particular order:

SV Shield 
Obsession wax Phantom
BMD TAURUS
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid
Bouncer's Blue Lagoon

Lots of others came to mind, and I still have a lot more to try


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Goodylax said:


> Lots of others came to mind, and I still have a lot more to try


_*SNAP!*_,same problem I had choosing my top 5 bro,but it's a nice problem to have.SJ.


----------



## ajb39oh (Aug 1, 2011)

Blackfire Wet Diamond
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0
pinnacle souveran liquid
Wolfgang Fuzion
Collinite 845


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Love wax


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

In no particular order and excluding custom blends

Obsession Phantom
CG Petes 53
Raceglaze Black Label
Def Number One
Zymol Glasur


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

goodylax said:


> love wax


*me too!!!*.SJ.


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

MDC250 said:


> Zymol Atlantique
> 
> Zymol Vintage
> 
> ...


Short question.
Do you like the water behavoir of the Evolution ?
I have tried several times on my MY14 Blue Jetta, but the wax is the hardest wax I have ever used. Also the water bead was indeed poor.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Daniel Um said:


> Short question.
> Do you like the water behavoir of the Evolution ?
> I have tried several times on my MY14 Blue Jetta, but the wax is the hardest wax I have ever used. Also the water bead was indeed poor.


The hardness makes it easy to apply but like you I was a bit disappointed with the beading and water behaviour


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

BMD Dark Sirius
SV Shield 
WG Fuzion
Kamikaze Infinity
Bluemix Glaze


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Zymol Royale
Zymol Vintage
Swissvax Best of Show
Dodo Super Natural
Dodo Purple Haze

Need to have a clear out... the Fridge of full lol


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

PaulN said:


> Need to have a clear out... the Fridge of full lol


Or more cars and better weather to use the wax :thumb:


----------

